
Techcrunch50 Winner Redbeacon Tells Their Story - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/09/28/techcrunch50-winner-redbeacon-tells-their-story/
======
jf781
Young guns from Google. I know Ethan from Google video days. I like how they
bootstrapped it. No full time employees til the product launches in the
market. Smart move.

We are living in a new counter culture

~~~
numair
I am always amazed by the lack of historical knowledge among large portions of
the HN crowd (not knocking you, just amused). Read up on the story of how
eGroups was created (by Larry Page's brother, no less).

Everything under the sun's been done.

~~~
rizzn
eGroups was over ten years ago. Since then, a culture of VC reliance has been
the dominant model, and now with increasing frequency, you're seeing
bootstrapped companies emerge.

I think that was the point he was trying to make, not that it's never happened
before.

~~~
numair
You think a "culture of VC reliance" wasn't the prevalent model in 1999?

~~~
rizzn
I think that I heard a lot more about companies that were "two guys in a
garage" in the 90s than I hear about these days, yes. It could be just my
perception, or it could be reality.

I'm just callin' it as I see it. As someone who sits in this world more or
less 24/7, I can't remember the last time (prior to the last couple months)
where a bootstrapped company gained wide-acceptance like has been happening
recently.

------
rizzn
Video post by Robert Scoble. Guys from Redbeacon talk about their long term
forecasts and marketing efforts (after the TC bump).

